# Tears of the Burning Sky - Lift Tracker (PDF)



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2010)

I whipped this up for use in my game next week.  You might (or might not) find it useful, so I thought I'd throw it up here also.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah, I hope your players enjoy our little death trap.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, they sent four of the gnomes up at the end of this week's session. I enjoyed describing the sounds of their untimely deaths.

Next Thursday it's their turn. Let's hope they fare better!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmmm.... so sending 9 unseen servants up in a row with the lever set at a different letter each time seems to be a winning strategy!  Especially when the party as at the bottom listening with Perception checks of 40+.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 8, 2010)

Ha. Brilliant!


----------

